# Any1 else feed their P's mice? Best feed story?



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

when i was in college i grew a red to about 11-12" and he absolutely demolished a live mouse (was the coolest feed i've ever seen).

I also put a live mouse in w/ my 6 P's and they were scared for a while (so i did the pull out and reintroduce game a while) and they finally finshed him off.

Besides that the best feed i had was a 8" gold fish feeder i fed to my 6 P's and they literally finished it off in about 10 seconds all attacking it!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah they do, in fact they've even been kind enough to videotape the bloodbath for us









http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...php?act=SF&f=20


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Try the Unleash the Fury section.









Topic moved to feeding.


----------



## Attack! (Apr 7, 2003)

you name it, i've fed it to my P's!
mice are the best!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yes they are...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Attack! said:


> you name it, i've fed it to my P's!
> mice are the best!


 Rat, porcupine, kangaroo, elephant, giant squid, dinosaur???
HAHA







JK

I too, will soon enough, earn stripes for feeding a mouse!! And I will video tape it!! (Just cant stand the fact that Im gonna mess up my tank with nastiness)


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Personally, I would like to see a small kitten, or a small bird (Mike - Sylvia).


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

If you liked watching your p's tear up some sh*t, you have to check out the vid's


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Or the soon to be released PFury video, which will someday come as soon as all members decide on what declaration to add for putting out such violence on vid.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Or the soon to be released PFury video, which will someday come as soon as all members decide on what declaration to add for putting out such violence on vid.


with commentery from mike..and deleted scenes..those unable to be seen on the this site...hahahaha


----------

